# UnthroCon 2013 (Utah Furry Con)



## Jaseface (Jul 23, 2013)

How much more official could we be?!

Here's the news!


Pre-registration is open. The cost is $35
We have a room block at the hotel! Get a room!
Want to host a panel? Sign-up on the website!
Want to be in the Dealers Den? We've got those details up on the web!
NEW! If you want an Unthrocon T-Shirt, you can now order one from Redbubble!  Click here for details!
The Raptor Naming contest is open!  If we selected the name you submitted, and it wins in the poll, you'll be awarded a t-shirt!  Click here to vote! His name is Roki! Congrats to our winner!
You can follow Unthrocon on Twitter, Facebook and Google+!
We will have swag for people who register early and registration levels (Copper, Silver and Gold) if you want to help the con out and get more stuff! Details coming soon!
Ice cream social June 23 at Walden Park!


Got questions? Need to speak to someone? Contact us!

Unthrocon will be at:
The Radisson Downtown
215 West South Temple
Salt Lake City, Utah

It's from August 30 to September 1!  Go get that time off work or school, and get ready to have some furry fun!

As a reminder: if you've filled out the registration form but skipped the PayPal payment, you haven't taken advantage of our pre-reg discount.  If you want to save $10 dollars, you need to pay before the con!  The cut-off for the discounted hotel block and pre-registration is August 9!


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd love to come...as I live only an hour and a half north of this con...but sadly won't have money till the week before it. So ill have to play this one by ear.

Also wanted to point out a small inconsistency on the site...

On the "hotel and venue" page it says you can't wear tail and ears to the Gateway. On the code of conduct page..it says you can. Which is accurate?

I'd be highly annoyed if someone got escorted out over a simple tail.


----------



## Jaseface (Jul 24, 2013)

If i am correct they just got permission at the gateway


----------



## Gina_Hyena86 (Aug 10, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> On the "hotel and venue" page it says you can't wear tail and ears to the Gateway. On the code of conduct page..it says you can. Which is accurate?
> 
> I'd be highly annoyed if someone got escorted out over a simple tail.



You are perfectly fine to wear ears and tail to the Gateway. Myself and various friends over the years have gone in with ears/tails or just tails, and they haven't said a word about it. You'll get some funny looks, but nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## CampionL (Aug 21, 2013)

I think the main thing is that they don't want you covering your face, which is a pretty blanket rule for malls, and for good reason.


----------

